# Reminder: Every gym transformation ever posted can be explained by roids or puberty



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

Every failure, conversley, is explained as "muh, he didn't pick up heavy things and put them back down correctly."


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 5, 2019)

You have like 3 transformations in your head that you're thinking of (including David Laid) that lead you to post this delusional generalization about the whole entire manosphere


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> You have like 3 transformations in your head that you're thinking of (including David Laid) that lead you to post this delusional generalization about the whole entire manosphere


jfl@ your cope

nobody has ever transformed natty

even roid effects are rare. most people just get acne


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> jfl@ your cope
> 
> nobody has ever transformed natty
> 
> even roid effects are rare. most people just get acne



You don't have the knowledge on the topic to have this conversation or come to a reasonable hypothesis


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 5, 2019)

*a strong puberty is everything. i had a friend who was 5'8 at 16 then by 21 he was a 6'4 giga chad jfl ngl tbh*


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> You don't have the knowledge on the topic to have this conversation or come to a hypothesis


people could just post pics, but they never do.

unless it's some guy at 13 and again at 23, or some guy who looks like he got his drugs from a cattle rancher.


sub6manletnozygos said:


> *a strong puberty is everything. i had a friend who was 5'8 at 16 then by 21 he was a 6'4 giga chad jfl ngl tbh*


genetics is life


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> people could just post pics, but they never do.
> 
> unless it's some guy at 13 and again at 23, or some guy who looks like he got his drugs from a cattle rancher.
> 
> genetics is life


Most people who consistently go to the gym (even natty) make good transformations, they just overcompensate with food and go for strength more often and end up looking bloated and just thicker all around.

When in reality, if they were just disciplined and were able to cut to low bodyfat after they've made their gains then the results would should quite a bit compared to their former selves. This is in adulthood too, so it's not due to puberty.

If you get real roids, your hormone levels are gonna be so high that you'll see good results even simply doing pushups.


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Most people who consistently go to the gym (even natty) make good transformations, they just overcompensate with food and go for strength more often and end up looking bloated and just thicker all around.
> 
> When in reality, if they were just disciplined and were able to cut to low bodyfat after they've made their gains then the results would should quite a bit compared to their former selves. This is in adulthood too, so it's not due to puberty.
> 
> If you get real roids, your hormone levels are gonna be so high that you'll see good results even simply doing pushups.


brb. using pics since no imagination


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> brb. using pics since no imagination


Just go to a fucking gym...Theres tons of people that fit that description in every single one..


----------



## DidntRead (Dec 5, 2019)

@cocainecowboy


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 5, 2019)

i honestly can’t believe people are this retarded. literally lift heavy things and put resistance on your muscles and they will grow. you don’t need roids or puberty


----------



## SikKunt (Dec 5, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i honestly can’t believe people are this retarded. literally lift heavy things and put resistance on your muscles and they will grow. you don’t need roids or puberty


how much have you grown?


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Just go to a fucking gym...Theres tons of people that fit that description in every single one..



I never said I don't go to the gym. I go 3-4 x a week

The only big people I see are bloated endomorphs who were already big.

Moreover, in highschool, the football team lifted as a group, lead by the coaches, using a program developed by the University of Michigan.

People got stronger. A couple guys got ripped (fat loss). But nobody really looked all that different.

Go outside instead of jacking off to misc


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 5, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> how much have you grown?


i’m still extremely skinny but have a little muscle from sporadically working out over the course of 2 months. the point is you can get muscle from natty, me showing my “process” is meaningless because you can look up examples online and some people here are natty


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i honestly can’t believe people are this retarded. literally lift heavy things and put resistance on your muscles and they will grow. you don’t need roids or puberty


nice pictures


----------



## her (Dec 5, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *a strong puberty is everything. i had a friend who was 5'8 at 16 then by 21 he was a 6'4 giga chad jfl ngl tbh*


are you fucking serious?


----------



## SikKunt (Dec 5, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i’m still extremely skinny but have a little muscle from sporadically working out over the course of 2 months. the point is you can get muscle from natty, me showing my “process” is meaningless because you can look up examples online and some people here are natty


how much do you weigh and at what height?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 5, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> how much do you weigh and at what height?


6’.05, 147


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> I never said I don't go to the gym. I go 3-4 x a week
> 
> The only big people I see are bloated endomorphs who were already big.
> 
> ...


So you're literally admitting transformation within a school year...When really, a lot of transformations happen over the course of years.

You just have shit genetics and muscle insertions..You see through tinted glasses when you look at people to cope

For every single transformation you talk about you have and excuse and some type of justification, how can't you see that? You actively do it every single time you make a post.

"X and Y did this BUT"

"X changed in this way BUT"

I changed immensely naturally...So have plenty others...It's just a fact.

I'm out here everyday...Doing enough to be able to afford nearly 6 figures worth of procedures...The thought of telling me to go outside (
Especially you) is laughable...

What do you mean by "looking different" ?? You want their face or height to change from lifting? jfl...You literally demonstrated results with your comment, proving yourself wrong...

Why can't you just admit you're frustrated with your results?? Why make a blanket statement about every person over it??


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

Another bullshit cope thread by currystar but I will say that some men have shit genes and simply won't respond to weightlifting well at all.


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> So you're literally admitting transformation within a school year...When really, a lot of transformations happen over the course of years.
> 
> You just have shit genetics and muscle insertions..You see through tinted glasses when you look at people to cope
> 
> ...


 work on your reading comprehension, retard


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)

op = coping low t framecel


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Another bullshit cope thread by currystar but I will say that some men have shit genes and simply won't respond to weightlifting well at all.



cope. it's like 99.99%


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> cope. it's like 99.99%


*breathes in*
COPE


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> work on your reading comprehension, retard


Work on your muscles more and you won't have to cry on here as often


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> op = coping low t framecel



keep paying your jew-dues, you blue pilled cuck


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> So you're literally admitting transformation within a school year...When really, a lot of transformations happen over the course of years.
> 
> You just have shit genetics and muscle insertions..You see through tinted glasses when you look at people to cope
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have let him get this much out of you bro


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> op = coping low t framecel


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 5, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> You shouldn't have let him get this much out of you bro


I type like this to everyone...This Isn't any particularly interesting case

I just try to get a fundamental understanding of where people are coming from when they make comments...Like what leads them to believe stuff that they do..

It's much more interesting to me...Delving into delusion, then just having basic convos that have already been discussed 100x


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> I type like this to everyone...This Isn't any particularly interesting case
> 
> I just try to get a fundamental understanding of where people are coming from when they make comments...Like what leads them to believe stuff that they do..
> 
> It's much more interesting to me...Delving into delusion, then just having basic convos that have already been discussed 100x


Braver man than me ngl
I can only take so much of these homies but even I keep replying more than most because of my autistic debate instinct


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

for those of you who wonder what it looks like when you nudge people's cope, see the above replies


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

yeah dude. i totally just hallucinated adding 20kg bw. from 95kg->115kg in 1 year, no roids/peptides/sarms anything. i didnt even gain body fat in the process, I literally even lost bf% as I lost fat from face, abdominals, legs, chest, lower back. If u zoom in at my stomach on the "before" picture where im sitting u can see how it was. all fat I have on my body is residue from my obese period from 2-3 years ago. I did a 35kg fat loss to get to the "before" pictures in like a year then I started lifting weights to get to the after pictures. I start cutting 2020 march for 2020 summer, till then I alternate between lean bulk and recompositon depending on how my progressive overload goes. Natty gymcel is 100% legit


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yeah dude. i totally just hallucinated adding 20kg bw. from 95kg->115kg in 1 year, no roids/peptides/sarms anything. i didnt even gain body fat in the process, I literally even lost bf% as I lost fat from face, abdominals, legs, chest, lower back. If u zoom in at my stomach on the "before" picture where im sitting u can see how it was. all fat I have on my body is residue from my obese period from 2-3 years ago. I did a 35kg fat loss to get to the "before" pictures in like a year then I started lifting weights to get to the after pictures. I start cutting 2020 march for 2020 summer, till then I alternate between lean bulk and recompositon depending on how my progressive overload goes. Natty gymcel is 100% legit
> 
> View attachment 183638
> View attachment 183637
> ...


YEah I saw people in my class get ripped and guys got bigger but they didn’t look different


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yeah dude. i totally just hallucinated adding 20kg bw. from 95kg->115kg in 1 year, no roids/peptides/sarms anything. i didnt even gain body fat in the process, I literally even lost bf% as I lost fat from face, abdominals, legs, chest, lower back. If u zoom in at my stomach on the "before" picture where im sitting u can see how it was. all fat I have on my body is residue from my obese period from 2-3 years ago. I did a 35kg fat loss to get to the "before" pictures in like a year then I started lifting weights to get to the after pictures. I start cutting 2020 march for 2020 summer, till then I alternate between lean bulk and recompositon depending on how my progressive overload goes. Natty gymcel is 100% legit
> 
> View attachment 183638
> View attachment 183637
> ...


bro, you look exactly the goddamned same in every photo


----------



## SikKunt (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>


this one isnt showing


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> YEah I saw people in my class get ripped and guys got bigger but they didn’t look different


I said they got stronger and a couple guys got leaner.

Nobody got bigger.

Fuck you're dense


SikKunt said:


> this one isnt showing



probably that's the one that reveals his gainz


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> I said they got stronger and a couple guys got leaner.
> 
> Nobody got bigger.
> 
> Fuck you're dense





currymax said:


> bro, you look exactly the goddamned same in every photo



do you not understand im literally 20kg heavier. how am i not bigger?

i went from wearing L to XXL? what the fuck


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> I said they got stronger and a couple guys got leaner.
> 
> Nobody got bigger.
> 
> Fuck you're dense


It’s a transformation you shitskinned subhuman. If people get stronger they gain muscle and get bigger.
If someone gets ripped and gets lean it’s a transformation..which in the OP u said wasn’t possible


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> this one isnt showing


fixed i think


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 5, 2019)

keep crying for bloatstarrs worldwide


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> keep crying for bloatstarrs worldwide


you dont even need to gain fat. you can lose fat and gain muscle at the same time without steroids (assuming ur not low bf% to begin with, which most people are not)


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> you dont even need to gain fat. you can lose fat and gain muscle at the same time without steroids (assuming ur not low bf% to begin with, which most people are not)


ik, it was a joke lol. i never want to gain fat, only lean muscle. getting as big as possible while staying at my current BF


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> do you not understand im literally 20kg heavier. how am i not bigger?
> 
> i went from wearing L to XXL? what the fuck



You look like you should be wearing size M


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yeah dude. i totally just hallucinated adding 20kg bw. from 95kg->115kg in 1 year, no roids/peptides/sarms anything. i didnt even gain body fat in the process, I literally even lost bf% as I lost fat from face, abdominals, legs, chest, lower back. If u zoom in at my stomach on the "before" picture where im sitting u can see how it was. all fat I have on my body is residue from my obese period from 2-3 years ago. I did a 35kg fat loss to get to the "before" pictures in like a year then I started lifting weights to get to the after pictures. I start cutting 2020 march for 2020 summer, till then I alternate between lean bulk and recompositon depending on how my progressive overload goes. Natty gymcel is 100% legit
> 
> View attachment 183638
> View attachment 183637
> ...


You were already a thick guy and
you had muscle mass. Good progress btw. But you'll have to do something about the loose skin.


----------



## Mayorga (Dec 5, 2019)

What do you define as a transformation?


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> What do you define as a transformation?


getting bigger.

losing fat doesn't count. that's real.


----------



## Mayorga (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> getting bigger.
> 
> losing fat doesn't count. that's real.



how much bigger - bigger on the scale, if yes by how much; or visibly bigger or bigger in girls eyes? Would you say that someone who has gained 20lbs of lean muscle (DEXA scan or your preferred method shows no significant BF% difference) is a successful transformation?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> You were already a thick guy and
> you had muscle mass. Good progress btw. But you'll have to do something about the loose skin.


thx. i had no training background or muscle mass on me. so the argument "thick guy" doesn't make sense cuz it implies i was already strong or smth. i was extreme estrogenic with 0 strength. my bench 1 rep max was 30kg and I did my set with the bar + double 2.5kg on each side. 

and i dont have loose skin, its still pure fat whichs going to go down once i'll start cutting (2020 march). its going down even now but at a slow pace because im doing recomposition aka. im not bulking or cutting im just eating around maintenance and training very hard so im getting more muscular while bf% slightly going down, but once i dedicate to cutting it should be going down faster


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yeah dude. i totally just hallucinated adding 20kg bw. from 95kg->115kg in 1 year, no roids/peptides/sarms anything. i didnt even gain body fat in the process, I literally even lost bf% as I lost fat from face, abdominals, legs, chest, lower back. If u zoom in at my stomach on the "before" picture where im sitting u can see how it was. all fat I have on my body is residue from my obese period from 2-3 years ago. I did a 35kg fat loss to get to the "before" pictures in like a year then I started lifting weights to get to the after pictures. I start cutting 2020 march for 2020 summer, till then I alternate between lean bulk and recompositon depending on how my progressive overload goes. Natty gymcel is 100% legit
> 
> View attachment 183638
> View attachment 183637
> ...


PAPA FREK


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> how much bigger - bigger on the scale, if yes by how much; or visibly bigger or bigger in girls eyes? Would you say that someone who has gained 20lbs of lean muscle (DEXA scan or your preferred method shows no significant BF% difference) is a successful transformation?



obviously bigger. 

photographically obvious, and not explainable as just getting ripped from fat loss


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> You look like you should be wearing size M


size M? at 6'7" 115kg? why are you so against natty gymcelling lol


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> size M? at 6'7" 115kg? why are you so against natty gymcelling lol


I admit, that one was just to antagonize


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

Tony said:


>


pictured: 3 years of natty lifting results


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> pictured: 3 years of natty lifting results


that is @cocainecowboy typing in this thread


----------



## Mayorga (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> obviously bigger.
> 
> photographically obvious, and not explainable as just getting ripped from fat loss



would you say that this guy has gotten obviously bigger ?


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

Tony said:


> that is @cocainecowboy typing in this thread





Mayorga said:


> would you say that this guy has gotten obviously bigger ?



yes, but that looks like roidspuberty

show me one where the before isn't a 13yo


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yeah dude. i totally just hallucinated adding 20kg bw. from 95kg->115kg in 1 year, no roids/peptides/sarms anything. i didnt even gain body fat in the process, I literally even lost bf% as I lost fat from face, abdominals, legs, chest, lower back. If u zoom in at my stomach on the "before" picture where im sitting u can see how it was. all fat I have on my body is residue from my obese period from 2-3 years ago. I did a 35kg fat loss to get to the "before" pictures in like a year then I started lifting weights to get to the after pictures. I start cutting 2020 march for 2020 summer, till then I alternate between lean bulk and recompositon depending on how my progressive overload goes. Natty gymcel is 100% legit
> 
> View attachment 183638
> View attachment 183637
> ...


SLAYER


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yeah dude. i totally just hallucinated adding 20kg bw. from 95kg->115kg in 1 year, no roids/peptides/sarms anything. i didnt even gain body fat in the process, I literally even lost bf% as I lost fat from face, abdominals, legs, chest, lower back. If u zoom in at my stomach on the "before" picture where im sitting u can see how it was. all fat I have on my body is residue from my obese period from 2-3 years ago. I did a 35kg fat loss to get to the "before" pictures in like a year then I started lifting weights to get to the after pictures. I start cutting 2020 march for 2020 summer, till then I alternate between lean bulk and recompositon depending on how my progressive overload goes. Natty gymcel is 100% legit
> 
> View attachment 183638
> View attachment 183637
> ...


*how tall are you?*


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *how tall are you?*


6'7"


----------



## Mayorga (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> yes, but that looks like roidspuberty
> 
> show me one where the before isn't a 13yo


 
the before is him @ 20 so pretty unlikely to be puberty, also the after is definitely way below his natty limit.


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 6'7"


Damn I had no idea you were that fucking tall. I always assumed you were 6'4. What are you ethnically?


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> the before is him @ 20 so pretty unlikely to be puberty, also the after is definitely way below his natty limit.


jfl!


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Damn I had no idea you were that fucking tall. I always assumed you were 6'4. What are you ethnically?


75% germanic origins, 25% slavic. from hungary/EU. white


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 6'7"


these ppl dont know the secret ... u chug 1kg raw horse meat a day +500g of raw butter


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 75% germanic origins, 25% slavic. from hungary/EU. white


Huh. Interesting.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Dec 5, 2019)

Cope for your laziness. You can transform yourself natty but it isn't going to look like a roided BB physique for 95% of men, still way better than untrained.
Not training and saying you're looksmaxing is stupid. 
It also can improve your skin, sexual ability and mentality and obviously helps you get lean to improve your face.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 6'7"


*why is everyone so tall on this forum. im only a 6'1 manlet. its ogre for me. its over for many men*


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *why is everyone so tall on this forum. im only a 6'1 manlet. its ogre for me. its over for many men*


because only tall people are going to numerically disclose their height so u think demographically theres more tall people than non tall people but its just like in real life


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Cope for your laziness. You can transform yourself natty but it isn't going to look like a roided BB physique for 95% of men, still way better than untrained.
> Not training and saying you're looksmaxing is stupid.
> It also can improve your skin, sexual ability and mentality and obviously helps you get lean to improve your face.


and tyger can get a white girl


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> because only tall people are going to numerically disclose their height so u think demographically theres more tall people than non tall people but its just like in real life


Homie do your knees ever hurt? Or do you get leg cramps from sitting too long or w/e? I get shit like that at 6'3 always assumed it was long leg problems.


----------



## Mayorga (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> jfl!



keep coping or are you gonna try to refute the example?


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> keep coping or are you gonna try to refute the example?


i legit thought he was 13

i guess if he didn't use roids (which is highly suspect, given his obvious genetics issues) this would FINALLY count as an example


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> because only tall people are going to numerically disclose their height so u think demographically theres more tall people than non tall people but its just like in real life


*in real life everyone MOGS ME. AVERAGE HEIGHT IS 6'2 NOW*


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Homie do your knees ever hurt? Or do you get leg cramps from sitting too long or w/e? I get shit like that at 6'3 always assumed it was long leg problems.



yeah they do. cinema, train etc. the "seating" not designed for my leg size anywhere jfl


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> keep coping or are you gonna try to refute the example?


you're talking to someone who has probably half your IQ


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yeah they do. cinema, train etc. the "seating" not designed for my leg size anywhere jfl


nigga, u a chewbacca


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yeah they do. cinema, train etc. the "seating" not designed for my leg size anywhere jfl


Same JFL. tbh Its fucking nutty to think that you in comparison to me is like 5'10 to 6'2. That would throw me hard if I encountered someone that tall irl.


----------



## Mayorga (Dec 5, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> you're talking to someone who has probably half your IQ



nah, idc about IQ dick-measuring or whatever, he could be a math prodigy for all I know. Thing is, its very easy to fall pray to these PSL dogmas of genetic determinism because they oversimplify things heavily and make reality more easily digestible, thus feeding the coping mechanisms. (could be just OP larping ofc)


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> nah, idc about IQ dick-measuring or whatever, he could be a math prodigy for all I know. Thing is, its very easy to fall pray to these PSL dogmas of genetic determinism because they oversimplify things heavily and make reality more easily digestible, thus feeding the coping mechanisms. (could be just OP larping ofc)


just messing around, he's obviously just trolling
no way in hell he's a math prodigy though JFL


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> nah, idc about IQ dick-measuring or whatever, he could be a math prodigy for all I know. Thing is, its very easy to fall pray to these PSL dogmas of genetic determinism because they oversimplify things heavily and make reality more easily digestible, thus feeding the coping mechanisms. (could be just OP larping ofc)


holy fuck. take it down a notch pacco.

you posted a potential exception, don't break your arm patting your back


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> nigga, u a chewbacca


believe it or not i get heightmogged at least once a week(outside of gym) and there are regulars at my gym who heightmog me


----------



## Mayorga (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> holy fuck. take it down a notch pacco.
> 
> you posted a potential exception, don't break your arm patting your back


stfu and stroke my ego


----------



## currymax (Dec 5, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> just messing around, he's obviously just trolling
> no way in hell he's a math prodigy though JFL


trolling? jfl if you think the gym is gonna turn you into prime stacybait


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

currymax said:


> trolling? jfl if you think the gym is gonna turn you into prime stacybait


Ded srs? My entire looksmaxxing plan is just to get shredded as fuck and then walk up to PSL 7s with one hand holding my shirt up saying "touch these"


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

kinobody physique is attainable naturally for almost anyone, who has at least avg. or slightly avg. genetics in 3-4 years of training


----------



## prgfromnl (Dec 21, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Homie do your knees ever hurt? Or do you get leg cramps from sitting too long or w/e? I get shit like that at 6'3 always assumed it was long leg problems.


If you get leg cramps

Start taking magnesium that shit fixed it literally after days


----------

